# Scrotal approach for orchiopexy



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 14, 2010)

This patient has an undescended testicle and the physician makes an incision in the scrotum to "milk" the testicle back into the scrotum, from the external ring, then fixed the testicle back in the scrotum.
I'm thinking 54640-52?


----------

